# Anyone know what TIBBFX signifies



## Jersey John (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All. I've been finding some listings for used cars referencing the letters TIBBFX in the listing. Does this combination have some special meaning to retailers or BMW insiders?

Here's a link to an example I found: Link to listing

Thanks in advance


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

good question, google was no help. I tried to engage aa sales type via chat and got no response, I bailed when all he would do was sell :rofl: 
Just texted my CA maybe he knows


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I searched with my not-G00gle that very often turns up specialized abbreviations/acronyms. Not this time. But ALL hits were BMW dealerships.


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

my CA gave me a huh??? so no clue but it is BMW related


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Educated guess: The car you linked to is a 2018 (old body style) with 60 miles, and is listed as a USED vehicle. I am assuming the vehicle was "punched" by the dealer to qualify for certain financial incentives. The 48 month clock for the warranty started the day the car was punched; someone who buys it today may only have 36 months of warranty left. In addition, I strongly suspect BMWUSA has ended sales support for this vehicle, meaning it does not qualify for favorable financing or lease deals. 

If I'm correct, this is a white elephant: essentially a brand new car (with 60 miles of test drives on it) that the dealer is forced to sell as a used car. An informed buyer might get a great deal. An uninformed driver might get hosed out of XX months of new car warranty.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

F, this one has been bugging me.

Trade in Blue Book Financing? TIBBFX

But I think Quack might on the path....

Where's a BMW sale rep when you _really_ need one?!?!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe that the TIBBFX acronym means either executive demo or retired service loaner.


----------



## rpmontville (Aug 7, 2019)

*BMW Dealership Answer*

TIBBFX is an internal code used for auditing purposes. Earlier this year, BMW released an advertising covenant with many rules. One of them includes pre-owned vehicles with less than 5,000 miles. If a pre-owned BMW has less than 5,000 miles, we (the BMW dealer) cannot advertise that vehicle for less than 20% off the original MSRP. There are a few exceptions (trade ins, bad carfax vehicles, and buybacks). If the vehicle is one of those exceptions, we have to put TIBBFX in the description so that the BMW auditors know the <20% off MSRP rule does not apply to that particular vehicle.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

rpmontville said:


> TIBBFX is an internal code used for auditing purposes. Earlier this year, BMW released an advertising covenant with many rules. One of them includes pre-owned vehicles with less than 5,000 miles. If a pre-owned BMW has less than 5,000 miles, we (the BMW dealer) cannot advertise that vehicle for less than 20% off the original MSRP. There are a few exceptions (trade ins, bad carfax vehicles, and buybacks). If the vehicle is one of those exceptions, we have to put TIBBFX in the description so that the BMW auditors know the <20% off MSRP rule does not apply to that particular vehicle.


Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

So there is a good probability this is a car with issues. Good to know.


----------



## Jersey John (Mar 31, 2008)

rpmontville said:


> TIBBFX is an internal code used for auditing purposes. Earlier this year, BMW released an advertising covenant with many rules. One of them includes pre-owned vehicles with less than 5,000 miles. If a pre-owned BMW has less than 5,000 miles, we (the BMW dealer) cannot advertise that vehicle for less than 20% off the original MSRP. There are a few exceptions (trade ins, bad carfax vehicles, and buybacks). If the vehicle is one of those exceptions, we have to put TIBBFX in the description so that the BMW auditors know the <20% off MSRP rule does not apply to that particular vehicle.


Thanks for the clarification. :thumbup:


----------



## Jersey John (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm now finding 2019s with the acronym in the listing. What is the policy of BMWUSA to provide service records on this vehicle if asked?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Jersey John said:


> I'm now finding 2019s with the acronym in the listing. What is the policy of BMWUSA to provide service records on this vehicle if asked?


Their explicit policy is NOT to make those records available.

Sometimes you can get them- when you are deeper into a transaction ...they know who you are...., sometimes a service rep will describe them to you verbally, or let you look at a screen. But calling a dealer out of the blue and asking for records the bmwna has explicitly restricted is likely not going to work.


----------



## Jersey John (Mar 31, 2008)

ard said:


> Their explicit policy is NOT to make those records available.
> 
> Sometimes you can get them- when you are deeper into a transaction ...they know who you are...., sometimes a service rep will describe them to you verbally, or let you look at a screen. But calling a dealer out of the blue and asking for records the bmwna has explicitly restricted is likely not going to work.


I wasn't sure if it was something that was Readily available. Guess that's why you get a pre-purchase inspection and hope they catch everything. Thanks for clarifying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

